

Howto: Change default browser/email client in OSX - nocivus
http://diffract.me/2009/07/changing-default-browseremail-client-in-osx/

======
makecheck
This is ultimately set in the low-level domain "com.apple.launchservices". So
although the article warns against deleting Safari or Mail, it is possible to
use the command-line "defaults" program to fix this setting at any time.

Also note that the domain holds _all_ URL handlers, allowing you to set up
ones that may be less common, such as ssh, sftp, telnet or news.

~~~
makecheck
I also meant to add, that there are GUI panes like RCDefaultApp that provide
access to the wealth of settings in Launch Services:

<http://www.rubicode.com/Software/RCDefaultApp/>

For example, mapping file types, URLs, MIME types, etc.

------
noelchurchill
What the hell does this have to do with HN???

~~~
nocivus
Well, since it's an option that might not be completely clear it might
(almost) be considered a hack ;)

